# Fehler in MSSP3IT.DLL



## Pflaumi (15. Februar 2002)

HallO!
in ziemlich unregelmäßigen Abständen schreibt Word mir diese Fehlermeldung:


Fehler in MSSP3IT.DLL

hab die datei mit einer von einem funktionierendem Computer ausgetauscht.. kein erfolg!

????


----------



## nils11 (16. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

standardfrage: trat das problem vielleicht auf, nachdem du neue software installiert hattest ???

wenn nein: installier word neu. dann werden die alten und korrekten einstellungen meist wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Pflaumi (18. Februar 2002)

will aber nicht neu installieren!


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*hm...*

wieso willst du nicht neu installieren. es gehen doch kaum daten verloren. und die, die verloren gehen könnten, kannst du locker auf cd, diskette oder in nen anderen ordner tun.


----------



## nils11 (19. Februar 2002)

*achja...*

achja, könntest du mir vielleicht nochmal sagen, ob du in letzter zeit irgendwelche hardware neu eingebaut oder neue software installiert hast. 
denn das könnte einen konflikt mit word auslösen. 
bei microsoft weiß man schließlich nie ganz genau, was die machen  .


----------

